# Japanese in Kuwait?



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

My kidlettes will be joining me in Kuwait this fall. They are of Japanese descent and we'd like them to have access to the Japanese community here. Any leads?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have you tried InterNations?


----------



## Greenfir (Jun 24, 2013)

Tried InterNation. Not much lucks, but thank you!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Is there a consulate or embassy in Kuwait you can contact?


----------

